# Anyone have quake 3 arena GOLD EDITION??



## drunkmac (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, Im looking for Quake 3 Arena GOLD EDITION so that I can play it on my mac. If possible, Id like a copy of the CD. I have Quake 3 for Linux and for Windows and 100% legal CDKEYs...I just need the mac install for it. If anyone could help me out thatd be great...or if the board finds this to be unlawful (i dont see how in any way)....id be glad to PURCHASE the CD off you for some bucks. Thanks. Lemme know.


----------



## LoadRuner (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi, well I find this all hard to believe if you own the linux version of quake that you'd be asking about the mac version... because the process to installs quite similar.

ftp into ftp.idsoftware.com navigate to quake 3 arena find the mac folder, down load the latest version of quake. Ones installed run the punk buster install. Then stick your pc or linux cd copy of pack0.pk3 over into the base folder of q3a. That should be some thing like /applications/quake3/baseq3/ . that it q3a is installed, but the first time you runt he app... i'll ask for you cd key. You can use any cd key from a mac, linux, or windows copy of q3a. id software isn't picky about witch os your using. 

If you have any ferther question i'd recomened www.quake3world.com 's forum. They have a hole section deticated to the mac and q3a. The faq page in the mac section clearly out lines each step of installation and many of the cominly asked questiosn. Join the group, we have a nice comunity of mac players, but were not friendly to wareszers.  

 GL:
    LoadRunner


----------



## drunkmac (Jan 29, 2004)

Thats great but I have the Linux Silver tin edition and I got my father Q3A for xmas a few years back. So dont call me a warezer. Id like the CD though because its a real pain to do so and would just like to install it in OS 9 then run the patch for OS X....so if someone could help me with a CD or something thatd be great.


----------



## Krevinek (Jan 29, 2004)

Uh, if you read his post he gave you a way to install it using the Linux CD you have. The difference between the downloadable demo and the full version is the data, and you have the data right on the CD you already have. Use the demo, install it, and then copy the needed data as he described and you should be all set. I haven't tried doing that myself, but it should work just fine.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 30, 2004)

Yea, they are right I've used my silver tin version to install on the mac.


----------



## drunkmac (Jan 30, 2004)

Really? Well the pak.0 concept is an interesting idea and I will try it out today or tomorrow....same with the Silver Tin Linux Edition. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## watson (Jan 31, 2004)

I also have Q3A Arena Gold edition for mac, but so far I had no luck running it under osx (10.3.2).
It only runs in Classic. 

Anyone have a tip?

Thanks,
Henrik


----------



## LoadRunner2 (Feb 1, 2004)

watson said:
			
		

> I also have Q3A Arena Gold edition for mac, but so far I had no luck running it under osx (10.3.2).
> It only runs in Classic.
> 
> Anyone have a tip?
> ...



Last time on loadrunner, 
    Guys you should go to www.quake3world.com. Their mac forum facts will explain exactly how to install q3a in os x. 

  And now the conclusion of loadrunner,
      I think your absolutely right Krevinek. No one read my post. If they did they would have all the information they need to install q3a. I think of my self as being a nice generous guy so..  I took my own advice. I went to www.quake3world.com. LOOKED IN THE MAC SECTION. Low in behold I found the faqs. ( http://www.quake3world.com/ubb/Forum21/HTML/004500.html? )  Then I took my mouse, in clicked on the little arrow pointing down. This is called scrolling. I kept scrolling till I found Canis post on how to install q3a. BTW Canis is the mac moderator for q3w. He is a great guy. AND I QUOTE:


*===========long long ago in a small texas town===========*

How do I install the latest Quake3 on my mac?

First of all it is recommended that you upgrade your OS to the latest version (OS X 10.3.1 right now). The latest Quake3 update (version 1.32) is only available for OS X and can be obtained from here:
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/mac/Quake3-132.pkg.sit .
There is also G4 optimized version available here:
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/mac/Quake3-132-AltivecTest2.pkg.sit . 

[note ftp.idsoftware.com is the name of the id ftp site.]

Download the appropriate installer mentioned in the above text and install quake. A resulting Quake3 directory should be in your Applications folder. In this folder there should be a "baseq3" directory and a Quake3 application file (either "Quake3.app" or "Quake3 G4.app"). From here insert your Quake3 CD (windows, linux, or macintosh--it doesn't matter) into your CD-ROM drive and copy the file "pak0.pk3" from the "baseq3" directory on the CD to the "baseq3" directory that is in the Quake3 folder on your hard drive.

[remember there is a search command in os x, if your having trouble locating pak0.pk3 use it]

In the baseq3 folder you should now have at the veary least "pak0.pk3" through "pak8.pk3."

Now go to the Quake3 folder that is on your hard drive, double-click the Quake3 application to start Quake, and go frag some folk!

==============*****================

Note there is no other way to install q3a for the mac. Sorry for the cranky post, I have a cold. If your up for a game aim me i'd be happy to show you the ropes.


----------



## watson (Feb 2, 2004)

... I did read your post!

And I installed Q3osx according to your instructions, the only problems is that it keeps crashing on me! 

After selecting the install dir it "quits unexpectedly"! 

Oh well, I'll just check the posts on quake3world.com...

/Henrik


----------



## LoadRunner2 (Feb 3, 2004)

Could you quote the console awhen you try to run the installer and or q3a? Are you running 10.3.2? The console can be found in /applications/utlitys. Is iit crashing or is it quitting. Did you check to see if it installed quake3 in the applications folder?


----------

